# NUb Event at Outlaw Cigar



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam Leccia and Jose Oliva came to Outlaw Cigar in Kansas City on Friday, Aug 15. What an absolute blast. 

Those are two awesome guys. Jose is extremely personable and friendly. Sam is about one of the greatest guys you'll ever meet. I spent two hours at his side and felt like I had a new best friend.

Only 3 CigarLive folks (sseagle, WarHorse, and myself) made it to Outlaw, but it was still a great time. 

Also, Sam rolled a great custom NUb for me. He started with a Connicticut and added Habano and Candela wrappers for the custom look. 

Thanks, Sam and Jose. Come back to Kansas City any time.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pic's. Sam is the man


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is really cool I'm so pissed I never got to meet sam on this nub tour


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome time!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Hoping to meet Sam at CI for Harvest Fest on Oct. 4th. I think this'll be the only time he's in my area. Looking forward to it. Don't know if Jose or the Nub Mini will be there.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Man, thats great... I love the Nub and I bet Sam is a great guy. Jose has already shown me how kind he is. Thanks


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice looking smoke there...thats rad


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Sam when are you coming to Charleston, man you are everywhere but here, i'm a little jealous


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a good time!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time guys! It's good that it wasn't the usual Outlaw crowd, and you were able to get some one on one time with the guys!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Look like you had a great time at Outlaw Cigar!! Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I win... I had the least amount of buttons on my shirt..
And I'm totally the biggest 

All kidding aside, I'm really glad I got to attend and I'm really excited that I have some new friends (although they live kinda far away)


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Andrew, 

It was good meeting you. Sorry you didn't win the raffle for a chance at the car. I'm impressed you drove all the way from St Louis. You really, really need to come back on a big event day (usually the 3rd Saturday). You'll be blown away.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like yoy guys had a great time


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Andrew, you da man...great trip to meet some great BOTL...again, Sam, you ar very fortunate to meet these guys as they are fortunate to meet with you. What a great place to act up!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics! looks like a good time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That custom Nub looks great ... You will have to let us know how it smokes.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

A little trivia I can throw out there after meeting Andrew. You can't see it in his avatar, but Andrew has a Billy Goat beard.

Well met Andrew and thanks for making the event.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

zion698 said:


> That custom Nub looks great ... You will have to let us know how it smokes.


I'm guessin' I probably won't. It's a great conversation piece and looks great in my "collection".


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh personal trivia...
Don't shake Teds hand if you are Cindy McCain... or your bones aren't steel


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

sseagle said:


> Oooh personal trivia...
> Don't shake Teds hand if you are Cindy McCain... or your bones aren't steel


:roflmao:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

On another note, I don't think I could bring myself to smoke that cigar either Bill, and damn those fresh rolled NUbs were pretty damn tasty!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I got a Mini pic too. I'm not in it, but no matter.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

but but but.. your calendar is wrong


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like it was fun


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

sseagle said:


> but but but.. your calendar is wrong


He was on Beijing time - so excited about Phelps going for the 8th gold...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man that hand rolled looks Aztec--Cool looking--- very good job Sam--very impressive also--I see your getting more imagination as your trip moves on--thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Sam is da man! good stuff right there!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang, that custom nub looks pretty freaking sweet.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Man, I'm sorry I missed that one guys! Doc, I'd sit on that cigar if I was you. Well, don't sit on it, but don't smoke the damn thing is what I'm trying to say. We all need to get together when Sam comes back to town.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Man, I'm sorry I missed that one guys! Doc, I'd sit on that cigar if I was you. Well, don't sit on it, but don't smoke the damn thing is what I'm trying to say. We all need to get together when Sam comes back to town.


Agreed...

and...

very much agreed!

I hear he's coming back to Centro soon. I'll do all I can to make sure I can be there.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time thanks for the pics


----------

